# Fish oil or Multi ? Bad night last night



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I had a really bad night last night. With Heart Palps, anxiety, hot flashes, stomach upset, loose stools. I have been taking fish oil, and a Multi (Mega) that has 80 mg B complex, Calcium 500 mg,Vitamin A 5000, and other vits and minerals at or above the RDA. I'm not sure if it's the multi or fish oil, or both ?Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

HI Cvoor,Fish oil can cause loose stools if you take a high dose. It does'nt cause those other symptoms.The vitamins would not cause them either. ( I don't think). What is the dose of the fish oil?It should be a good quality too.Cindy


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I guess, just to add to this, are the minerals in the multi chelated? Even if they are, about 50% won't be absorbed. With large doses, that can create problems for us. If not, 80-90% will just pass through your system.Mark


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

No, the minerals are not cheleated. Calcium carbonate. I just wasn't sure about those b vitamins, maybe being too high for me.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

So if there is magnesium in there to balance off the calcium, and iron, then most of that is passing through your colon. That could be one source of your problems, although probably not heart palps unless something is setting off your GERD. I wish I could be more definative; but, my experiences--which is mostly what I draw off of--have been pretty positive with the fructose bonded minerals that I use.I would guess that laying off of both for a day or two while they clear your system, and reintroducing them one at a time for a long enough period to see what they do to you, would be the simplest approach.Mark


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes, I did not take the fish oil today, or the Mega Multi, and feel better, less stomach upset and anxiety. Sometimes, especially if you don't take the right supplements that are balanced, your system can become un-balanced I have read. I don't see where any of the minerals are chelated, it has 500mg calcium, and 250 magnesium. It also has a high B complex of 80 mg, so I may also be sensitive to that. I was getting shakier earlier, but feel better now. Also, I noticed both my fish oil and multi, have soy in them, which interacts with my hormone therapy, not sure if that would make a difference but just might. I'm also on Prilosec 80 mg a day, so there's no telling what interacts with that. +


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

You're right about the balance. That maybe one reason I have had such success, as I buy everything from the same manufacturer and don't take any meds, which keep all of the side effect problems away. It also might be useful to contact a nutritionist at a local hospital to get their input.Glad things are clearing up for you.MarkMark


----------



## christine (Jun 4, 1999)

I have a terrible time taking most vitamin supplements. Very hard on the intestines. Fish oil doesn't bother me at all though. But a multi-vitamin will get me every time. I'd never even dream of taking a high-dose type.A few weeks ago, I was trying to take calcium and started using those Viactiv Chews. Man, I had some awful cramping. Took me awhile to figure out it was the Viactiv.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't seem to be able to digest fish oil caps or eat oily fish (canned salmon, tuna, sardines) without getting at least a little reflux. Same thing with some vitamins.And soy ALWAYS makes me bloated and crampy. I end up making far more trips to the bathroom. It just upsets the normal functioning of my colon. Always has. For me, soy is certainly not the perfect food.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes, I"ve got all those same side effects. I think it's the high vitamin & minerals in the mega vitamin,fancy multi with lots of extra's, and also the fish supplement,even though it was enteric, suppose to be easier on the stomach, so I have discontinued both, and only take a Centrum once a day, and of course my meds.I can see I"m not alone in this, though sometimes I feel alone. Cannot tolerate most supplements, only a very mild vitamin, no more mega multi's for me, or fish oil, just can't take most supplements. Even foods such as sardines, bother me also. Too bad, fish oil is suppose to be good for you. Just have to keep it simple, less is better, and watch my diet, since fats, carbonated beverages, heavy foods bother me, and I end up having palps, with acid reflux. I'm still on Prilosec, and hormone therapy, and sticking to only Centrum.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, cvoor...We're pretty much in the same boat as far as vitamins and fish oil are concerned. And it sounds as thoughyou have the added problem of a hormonal roller coaster (either perimeno or menopause). I had a lot of anxiety when I went through that. I'd wake at night with anxiety attacks, palps, shakiness, etc., and taking hormones didn't help that, only the hot flashes. I did better without any. I tried soy too, but that made everything worse. I also noticed that my IBS symptoms were much worse during menopause. Not much I could do but just wait it out. Took several years. Just when the IBS was improving, I got hit with acid reflux. Go figure!We went out with our son & wife today for lunch, and apparently I ate something I shouldn't have, because I had chest pressure, throat aching, and belching. First time in awhile I've had that. I was afraid I was going to get the chest aching back but fortunately I didn't. Seems one never can really get too confident with acid reflux in the picture, right?


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Your right about that Madge, you just never know, when or if your going to have a flare up. Yes, looks like we are both sensitive with the vitamins and fish oil. I'm not fooling with any of those fancy supplements anymore, just going to keep it simple . As far as food is concerned, you never know . When I have a flare up, it takes 2-3 days before I feel better, because of the sensitive stomach. But there are times, I feel good, and can eat things that before bothered me, it's a coin toss with this acid reflux / and IBS, and I'm sure the hormonal thing doesn't help. Can never get too confident with this, that's for sure. But it makes me feel better, being able to talk to someone who understands. I'm so happy I found this board.


----------



## Haunted (Mar 29, 2007)

Do you guys think it would be okay if I stopped taking my other vitamin supplements and just switched to a multivitamin like Centrum? I'm a 13 yro male, so should I take the Adult's formula or the children's formula?


----------

